# Rupes vaan tekeen kahvia mieli



## Jagorr

Mitä nämä sanat ovat?) 

Virke on enemmän tai vähemmän ymmärtävä: _Tuli mieleeni, et mun pitäis mennä tekemään kahvii._

Mutta mikä on _tekeen-_sana? 
Oliko se _mieli, _joka _rupesi_? 

Tämä virke on tekstityksistä otettu, itse asiassa sanotaan jotain sellaista: _Rupes vaan kahvii tekee mieliin._


----------



## DrWatson

Luulen, että lause on pikemminkin _Rupes vaan kahvii tekeen mieli_ (yleiskielellä: _Rupesi vain kahvia tekemään mieli)_

_tekeen _on MA-infinitiivin illatiivin lyhentynyt muoto, joka on puhekielessä yleinen, esim. _ottamaan > ottaan, juoksemaan > juokseen, pyörimään > pyöriin, lämpenemään > lämpeneen_ jne.)
_tehdä mieli_ on kivettynyt fraasi, joka tarkoittaa 'haluta, tahtoa'. Se, kuka haluaa (kokija), tulee yleiskielessä genetiiviin (_*minun *tekee mieli kahvia_), mutta puhekielessä myös adessiivi on mahdollinen (_*minulla *~ *mulla* tekee mieli kahvia ~ kahvii_), mutta tämän jäsenen voi jättää poiskin, kuten omassa esimerkissäsi. Kokija tulkitaan silloin kontekstista. Lauseenjäsennyksen kannalta _mieli _kai olisi _tehdä_-verbin subjekti, vaikka semanttisesti tulkinta on outo.


----------



## Jagorr

Kiitos selityksestäsi!

Semanttisesti ymmärrän sitä näin, että jollakulla on mieli, joka tekee tai luo kuvia (esim. kahvista)/käskyjä (esim. tehdä tai juoda kahvia).

Se, mitä on ymmärrykselleni vaikeampi on virkkeen sanajärjestys. _Rupes vaan tekeen kahvii mieli _(niin kuin tekstityksissä) tai _Rupes vaan tekeen mieli kahvii. - _ovatko nämäkin kelpaavia?


----------



## DrWatson

Kyllä, kumpikin sanajärjestys kelpaa.


----------

